# Numero Uno



## mindtrip (Mar 10, 2015)

Alright everyone, I'm a newbie and seek constructive criticism.  I said I wouldn't start a journal on here until my tent got here, but screw it.  That being said, I have a 48"x24"x50" tent and a 6" fan/filter ordered - both should be here within a week.  My budget is stretched at this point; between beans, soil, lights, tent, fan, and filter, I'm in about $600.  I really can't afford much more.

Anyway.  I've got five plants growing.  Four are http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/cream-of-the-crop-cash-crop-autoflowering-feminised-seeds-4629 and the one in the left-rear is World of Seeds Strawberry Blue Fem (not auto).  I know there aren't a lot of good feelings here about autos, but it is what it is.  I'll see how this first grow goes and go from there.

I know the pictures aren't great quality, but again, it is what it is.  My light is a 600w Apollo MH/HPS - currently has the MH in it.  I've got two fans on the hood (it's cool to the touch) and another fan moving air.  The ballast is at 75% - should I turn it up to 100% now?  I'm watering heavily, and letting the soil dry well before watering again.  No nutes as of yet.

I expect criticism...friendly criticism.  But I am a noob, and I am here so that you guys can help me not be a noob.  And it begins! 

View attachment IMG_0822.jpg


View attachment IMG_0823.jpg


View attachment IMG_0824.jpg


View attachment IMG_0825.jpg


View attachment IMG_0827.jpg


View attachment IMG_0829.jpg


View attachment IMG_0832.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

Well isn't she a cutie pie. So congratulations you have a grow! Glad you doing the watering right. What soil is that you have there?  Others will be by to tell you what their thoughts are... Glad you here and we will be kind, no worries.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

We own the same year / model trailer I believe.... lol. I have those exact same walls 

Mojo for the grow :aok: Will tag along and see if I can help, but others may be able to help more as you're in soil and I'm mostly a hydro guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2015)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 11, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> We own the same year / model trailer I believe.... lol. I have those exact same walls
> 
> Mojo for the grow :aok: Will tag along and see if I can help, but others may be able to help more as you're in soil and I'm mostly a hydro guy



Hah!  Beautiful singlewide!  I read your first grow journal (every page) and I've got to say that I hope mine ends up half as good as yours DGF!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh neat my first one? That was "Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android" ya?  

There's definitely a lot of journal entries from me to read. Glad someone is soaking them up! :aok:


----------



## Wantstogrowbuds (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like you are off to a good start! I'm a new grower as well. I'd say the 75% should be quite enough for now until your baby leaves fall off and you start feeding them nutes. But what do I know?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2015)

I am a little concerned about your soil.  What exactly did you plant your babies in?  It looks a bit dense and barky and that it may not have good drainage capabilities.  I add perlite to all soils I use.  

I would also suggest getting at least one of the fans so that it is pointing at the plants and moving the air around near them.

I thought that in another thread you said that you got a 4 x 4 tent?  Or am I confused?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

> I am a little concerned about your soil



I am always concerned about soil.... but you know why THG lol. I loathe it now-a-days.. but people sure can do wonders with it. Just not me!  

Anytime someone posts a pic and says "what's wrong with this plant" I always want to say "You're using soil" hahah.. but not in a mean way! Also, as soon as I think of saying that, I think of the people on this board alone that destroy me at all angles with their soil runs! 

*Hydro for life!!*    *...runs away fast....*


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am a little concerned about your soil.  What exactly did you plant your babies in?  It looks a bit dense and barky and that it may not have good drainage capabilities.  I add perlite to all soils I use.
> 
> I would also suggest getting at least one of the fans so that it is pointing at the plants and moving the air around near them.
> 
> I thought that in another thread you said that you got a 4 x 4 tent?  Or am I confused?



It seems to have pretty good drainage (as far as I can tell); water runs out the bottom pretty easily.  It's organic soil from Lowes - nothing special, just what I was able to get.

No, you're not confused.  I have a 4x2 tent on the way, but it won't be here until Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> It seems to have pretty good drainage (as far as I can tell); water runs out the bottom pretty easily.  It's organic soil from Lowes - nothing special, just what I was able to get.
> 
> No, you're not confused.  I have a 4x2 tent on the way, but it won't be here until Saturday or Monday.



If this is your first grow I would transplant the babies into FF light warrior and then make the final move to FF Ocean forest, it's a little hot so they need to be ready to veg before you drop them in that, but you wont have to feed for three to four weeks and by then your into flower. Nute choice is up to you but like THG says that soil looks a bit suspicious. I'm pulling up a chair to see your grow, good luck you among friends


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 12, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> If this is your first grow I would transplant the babies into FF light warrior and then make the final move to FF Ocean forest, it's a little hot so they need to be ready to veg before you drop them in that, but you wont have to feed for three to four weeks and by then your into flower. Nute choice is up to you but like THG says that soil looks a bit suspicious. I'm pulling up a chair to see your grow, good luck you among friends



Thank you.  Is the FF available in any major stores?  Or just online?  And like I said, money is tight.  Here are some updated pictures from just a few minutes ago.  And thank you! 

View attachment IMG_0849.jpg


View attachment IMG_0850.jpg


View attachment IMG_0851.jpg


View attachment IMG_0852.jpg


View attachment IMG_0853.jpg


View attachment IMG_0854.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, sorry for taking so long to update.  Work has been hell.  I've been lurking, and here's an update.

I got the tent set up.  The exhaust is doing a great job (the fan is just a lot louder than I anticipated).  Vents at the bottom are open, and the negative pressure is working well.

Initially, I believe I had too much heat/light.  The plants yellowed, as you can see.  I dimmed the light to 50% and moved it away.  Within a day all of the plants got a deeper green and began growing more quickly.

I've currently got the ballast at 75% and the light is about 20" from the tops of the plants.  The one with the highlighter is the Strawberry Blue.  Using the fan visible to the left to keep air moving on the plants.

I'm really enjoying it, but today I noticed a MJ odor coming from the tent.  Isn't this peculiar, considering the age of the plants?  No signs of flowering, but there's a definite odor.  Thanks, everybody. 

View attachment IMG_0990.jpg


View attachment IMG_0991.jpg


View attachment IMG_0992.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow, your progressing fantastically, your plants look really good. Greenest of mojo :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 28, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Wow, your progressing fantastically, your plants look really good. Greenest of mojo :aok:



Thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

I believe that the mj odor may be part of you just knowing you have a grow.  At this stage, it is very unlikely that they are giving off any kind of odor, let alone smelling like MJ.  But, where is your fan exhausting?  You are a long way away from them flowering--I'd guess probably at least a month.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

Phewy, they do look good, i was worried about the MH being too much for those babies, but they came thru and are looking good. I wanted to suggust a T5 for vegging, but you were out of money. So glad they are doing fine.  

Look here and see where ffof is near you.  http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/frontpage/locations-retailers.html


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll be following.......... green mojo....... stay safe

:48:


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I believe that the mj odor may be part of you just knowing you have a grow.  At this stage, it is very unlikely that they are giving off any kind of odor, let alone smelling like MJ.  But, where is your fan exhausting?  You are a long way away from them flowering--I'd guess probably at least a month.



Hey THG.  The exhaust fan is dumping out into another room in the house.  Currently not using the filter, as it's not needed.  I think you may be right about the placebo effect.  Another month of vegging?  Sounds good to me.  I'm excited for the final product, but I'm in no rush.  Thank you for your input.

Thanks, Rosebud.  Unfortunately there's only one place close to me that carries FF and they're open the same hours I'm at work (and they're a half hour from my work).  Maybe I can scoot out of work early one day to get some better soil.  I can't tell you how relieved I am that they made it through the first couple weeks.  With the yellow they took on, I was seriously worried.  But all seems to be well!   If all goes well with this grow, I might go with T5 on the next one.  But you're right, my money is gone.  I'll keep the MH going until I flip them, then pop in the HPS.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

They will do great under hps, just the mh is strong for babies, but yours are tough.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> They will do great under hps, just the mh is strong for babies, but yours are tough.



They're certainly tough, but four of the five gave me a worry at the start!  Next time I know not to have the light so close.  This really is a hell of a learning experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh my gosh, you have no idea the drama that can play out in a grow... It can go smooth but most often there is one issue or another.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Oh my gosh, you have no idea the drama that can play out in a grow... It can go smooth but most often there is one issue or another.



I believe it!  And I've seen some journals where things went HORRIBLY wrong.  Hopefully this one goes smoothly for the remainder.  And I actually found somewhere that carries FF.  Going to pick some up this afternoon.  I'll post again after I transplant.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

You are going to love that dirt. seriously! your grow just got a whole lot easier.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You are going to love that dirt. seriously! your grow just got a whole lot easier.



I hope so!  I finished the transplants last night.  All five of them initially showed a fair bit of stress; you can still see some of it remains.  But they're all looking much better now than they did right after the transplant. 

View attachment IMG_1009.jpg


View attachment IMG_1010.jpg


View attachment IMG_1011.jpg


View attachment IMG_1012.jpg


View attachment IMG_1013.jpg


View attachment IMG_1014.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 3, 2015)

29 days into veg.  Ballast currently going at 75% still.  Had some yellowing pretty severely on one plant, minor on the others.  Did some trimming and they look happier.  Thanks to Rosebud and HL for their help.  Some close-ups... 

View attachment IMG_1035.jpg


View attachment IMG_1036.jpg


View attachment IMG_1037.jpg


View attachment IMG_1038.jpg


View attachment IMG_1039.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what these are?  I've tried looking around, not sure if they're pre-flowers or what.  Still very much a noob.  Thanks in advance. 

View attachment IMG_1040 - Copy.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

Those are the magical things that say.. IT'S A GIRL!!  

Yes, these are preflower's also known as "pistols". Between this, and alternating nodes you'll see your plant is ready and willing to blast off when you figure out when yourself. But, it's a girl and she's letting you know she's sexually mature! :aok: Congrats.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565

pretty sure its a girl look like female pistals to me congratz


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Whoohoo!  Thanks guys!  Now I wait for the other four to do the same.


----------



## BeersBongsBitches (Apr 6, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair.


Babaahahaha good answer


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 8, 2015)

Alrighty, so...

Sunday I transplanted all five into five-gallon buckets with FFOF.  I've got pistils showing on one auto and on the PP.  My question to all of you is: is it alright to keep the light 24/0 until I'm ready to flip the PP, since I know the autos will do their own thing regardless?

The PP is the only one that appears stocky/bushy.  I'm honestly disappointed in the autos and I can guarantee that next time will be all PP. 

View attachment IMG_1067.jpg


View attachment IMG_1070.jpg


View attachment IMG_1071.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 8, 2015)

I loathe autos.. and your PP looks wonderful! :aok: 



> is it alright to keep the light 24/0 until I'm ready to flip the PP, since I know the autos will do their own thing regardless?



Yes, you can keep a plant under 24/0 forever if you want, without it flowering  The pistols coming out are showing you that your plant is mature and "ready whenever you are" to take it to the next level (you stud, you)


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2015)

Time to Rock and Roll.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 8, 2015)

Gratz on good "dirt" and the appearance of a female, wishing you the best luck for your grow :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

Great shot of a female up there. Congrats.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks, guys & girls!  I'll post more in a couple days as they progress.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 9, 2015)

I lied.  I'm posting again because I've got a question that I'm sure will get different answers, so I want to get those and decide.

Should I go ahead and flip as soon as I've got pistils?  Or should I wait until my PP is at a certain height?  It's about 10" right now and barely showing pistils.  Would this be too soon?  If I flipped now would I end up with just a few grams?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

7 foot ceiling in that tent and 5 plants? Now, 1 is photoperiod and 4 are auto's or 4 are photo and 1 is auto? I hope the second, because your photo's will drill out your auto in your space. Also, that's a 2x2 right? With 5 in it? Yeah, don't do any topping!! hah. And since you have 5 in that small space, you may want to flip early just for that reason. I'm not very great at running multiple single stalk plants...I'm more of an "open it up and run less numbers" kind of guy. 

If you're at 10" with 5 plants in a 2x2x7 I would probably flip around 12" ? Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

I never flipped my girls till they were about 18" tall. They can triple in size so i tried to keep mine around 4ft in my Growroom.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I never flipped my girls till they were about 18" tall. They can triple in size so i tried to keep mine around 4ft in my Growroom.



Same...but we have to factor in the fact that he's running 5 in a 2x2. That's tough. Lots of under canopy tending and proper spacing and timing involved there I'd think. 

I'm with you though, I usually get them between 18" - 20" or so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

yep thats a tight fit.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 9, 2015)

> 48"x24"x50"



Just read the first post. Ok, maybe you can hit closer to 18" then :aok: If it's 2x2 no.. if it's 2x4, sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep,,2x4x8  is what i grew in. Top 2ft was Vegg,,,lower 6ft was Flower.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup it's 2x4.  And OK, I will let them go a little longer.  Thanks!

Oh, and 1 PP and 4 auto.  I know, first time ****-up.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2015)

The pruning is going to be important, they are gonna need shaping to get them to stack. Gonna have to put the AF's on something to keep an even canopy...but I think auto's need 18/6....? I'm not sure how this is gonna turn out. Green mojo I'm pulling up a chair to watch. :0


----------



## greyghost (Apr 12, 2015)

I went and reread the whole post to make sure and I was right no one has talked to you about ph and that should have been first on the list. Plants don't yellow on the bottom because of the light they do it because of nutrition lockout. You keep cutting the leaves off so no has noticed. How can they help you if they can't diagnose the problem?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

greyghost said:


> I went and reread the whole post to make sure and I was right no one has talked to you about ph and that should have been first on the list. Plants don't yellow on the bottom because of the light they do it because of nutrition lockout. You keep cutting the leaves off so no has noticed. How can they help you if they can't diagnose the problem?



Way to be on the ball, pH should be his first issue to check, just to confirm its not lockout.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 12, 2015)

greyghost said:


> I went and reread the whole post to make sure and I was right no one has talked to you about ph and that should have been first on the list. Plants don't yellow on the bottom because of the light they do it because of nutrition lockout. You keep cutting the leaves off so no has noticed. How can they help you if they can't diagnose the problem?



Thank you!  pH is something I've read about many times here, but totally never took into consideration with my own grow.  I'll be going to my shop today and picking up a pH meter.  Thank you again!


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, so my local shop had a pH pen for $88.  I just couldn't talk myself into it.  Bad idea?  Maybe.  But I just can't spend that kind of money on a pH pen.  And the plants look good, so I'm taking the gamble.

I've flipped.  Will the autos die?  We'll see.  Everything seems happy so far.  Been on 12/12 since yesterday.  The tallest one is 18" and the shortest is 13".  I've got them all on BioThrive Bloom.  No discoloration so far, so I think they like it.  The odor is quite obvious now, but with the carbon filter, there's nothing.  I honestly expected SOME odor with the filter, but there is none.  Very happily surprised.  Should I expect this to continue throughout the whole grow?  Or will the filter eventually not be able to handle fully mature plant odors? 

View attachment IMG_1093.jpg


View attachment IMG_1094.jpg


View attachment IMG_1095.jpg


View attachment IMG_1097.jpg


----------



## greyghost (Apr 15, 2015)

They won't die . As for the pen I'm glad you dint buy one they are expensive, I did use one but had to adjust it constantly. Now I use Ph test kit you can get one on amazon with ph up and down solutions for 15 $. That's all you need they may have one at local grow shops. As for the filter it will depend on the filter it self (size, quality) as well the size age and number of plans. Some plants do not smell that bad. But there are some which are quite bad most sites will tell you that when they talk about the seeds. In other words :bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Autos wont do worth a crap under 12/12 Bro.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 18, 2015)

So far, so good with odor.  They all appear to be healthy and happy.  If the autos crap out on me, so be it.  I've got a second round of seeds on the way for my second grow.  This grow has one PP in it, so I'm focusing on it.  Here's some pics. 

View attachment IMG_1137.jpg


View attachment IMG_1138.jpg


View attachment IMG_1140.jpg


View attachment IMG_1141.jpg


View attachment IMG_1142.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Pretty flowers!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Steady as she goes man, lookin good :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a few pics to keep up appearances.  All is still going well, the girls seem happy and healthy.  Thanks to everyone for the help.  More pics to come in a few days. 

View attachment IMG_1144.jpg


View attachment IMG_1147.jpg


View attachment IMG_1148.jpg


View attachment IMG_1149.jpg


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking good man!


----------



## mindtrip (May 1, 2015)

Three weeks into flowering.  Four of them have had to be tied down to keep from getting too close to the light.  Trichomes started to show yesterday. 

View attachment IMG_1242.jpg


View attachment IMG_1244.jpg


View attachment IMG_1245.jpg


View attachment IMG_1247.jpg


View attachment IMG_1249.jpg


----------



## greyghost (May 2, 2015)

Wow that's a jungle you will have your hands full. Looking good.


----------



## budz4me (May 2, 2015)

Good job man, looking very nice!!!!

I am surprised the odor is not a problem, it looks like you are blowing through the filter, not sucking through it.....correct me if I am wrong


----------



## mindtrip (May 2, 2015)

budz4me said:


> Good job man, looking very nice!!!!
> 
> I am surprised the odor is not a problem, it looks like you are blowing through the filter, not sucking through it.....correct me if I am wrong



That's correct.  I couldn't figure out a way to get the filter up high in the tent (to suck hot air), so I put the fan up there.  No odor whatsoever with the tent closed.


----------



## budz4me (May 2, 2015)

I had mine setup like that on my last run (for the same reason) and wow did it stink the house up!!!!

Green Mojo to you good sir!


----------



## mindtrip (May 2, 2015)

budz4me said:


> I had mine setup like that on my last run (for the same reason) and wow did it stink the house up!!!!
> 
> Green Mojo to you good sir!



Really?  Weird.  I also like my setup because the tent helps muffle the sound of the fan some (although this fan emits very little noise anyway).

I've already started my next grow, and it's only three plants (instead of five).  With that extra room in the tent, I may switch my setup to see if I can make something else work.  I would LOVE to have everything enclosed in the tent!  And thank you for the mojo!


----------



## mindtrip (May 5, 2015)

Getting closer...my little girls have grown up so fast! 

View attachment IMG_1334.jpg


View attachment IMG_1335.jpg


View attachment IMG_1336.jpg


View attachment IMG_1337.jpg


View attachment IMG_1339.jpg


View attachment IMG_1340.jpg


View attachment IMG_1341.jpg


View attachment IMG_1342.jpg


View attachment IMG_1343.jpg


----------



## Norcentralorganic (May 5, 2015)

Looks Good!


----------



## mindtrip (May 5, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## budz4me (May 7, 2015)

looking good man!:cool2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 7, 2015)

Woo super Sativa leaves!  

Good stuff man :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (May 7, 2015)

Thanks!  And yup, getting very close.  I'm getting excited!


----------



## mindtrip (May 8, 2015)

Just a couple that made me randy... 

View attachment IMG_1346.jpg


View attachment IMG_1350.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 8, 2015)

Last pic especially is lookin' goooood and healthy! :aok: 

How many days(or weeks) flowering in are you? I would guess Week 5-6?


----------



## mindtrip (May 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Last pic especially is lookin' goooood and healthy! :aok:
> 
> How many days(or weeks) flowering in are you? I would guess Week 5-6?



Day 27 since flipping, actually.  They're beautiful.  I'm thinking of chopping one soon!


----------



## mindtrip (May 9, 2015)

One down.  I weighed some of the larger ones as I took them off and had several around 7-12g each.  I'm estimating about 2.5oz wet.  Great?  No.  Bad?  Nah.  Some were better than others (duh) and my next grow I'm going to try some fimming, or other training, to make more, denser buds instead of so many popcorn buds.  Still had a few good ones, though.

I'm going to let the other girls go probably another week.  And unfortunately my only place I can hang them is in the tent since it's the only place I've got hooked up to a filter, and odor control is a priority for me. 

View attachment IMG_1353.jpg


View attachment IMG_1354.jpg


View attachment IMG_1357.jpg


View attachment IMG_1358.jpg


View attachment IMG_1359.jpg


View attachment IMG_1360.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (May 13, 2015)

Just some fresh pics...milky trichs. 

View attachment IMG_1384.jpg


View attachment IMG_1386.jpg


View attachment IMG_1389.jpg


----------



## budz4me (May 14, 2015)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mindtrip (May 15, 2015)

Thanks, guys.

Question: is it doing any harm to the harvested bud to hang them up to dry in the tent?  I've got one guy telling me that drying bud while being exposed to HPS will warp the taste and decrease the THC content.  True or not?

I'd love to hang my buds to dry somewhere else, but the tent is the only odor-proof place I've got.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Darker is better I have always thought.  Slower dry maybe.  Don't have any facts just opinion. sorry.


----------



## mindtrip (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input, Rose.  This first grow is an experiment as much as it is anything else, so I guess I'll see how it ends up.  I've got three mason jars full, and one plant hanging.  The jars still have a very strong plant smell - this will transition to the more normal "bud" smell, right?


----------



## mindtrip (May 15, 2015)

Almost there... 

View attachment IMG_1398.jpg


View attachment IMG_1403.jpg


View attachment IMG_1405.jpg


View attachment IMG_1406.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Curing is an amazing thing. I just found a jar of Master kush that i forgot about. After harvesting last fall I didn't like it at all. Well, i found it yesterday, a 7 month cure, lol and it smells and tastes and works nicely...  Curing is awesome.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, Rose!


----------



## Bongofury (May 16, 2015)

Really nice plants mindtrip.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Really nice plants mindtrip.



Thank you!  I'm actually more excited about getting these all chopped down and going on to my second grow (already under way).


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

Some of the first stuff to dry & get trimmed... 

View attachment IMG_1411.jpg


View attachment IMG_1415.jpg


View attachment IMG_1423.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (May 18, 2015)

A few more to share. 

View attachment IMG_1433.jpg


View attachment IMG_1434.jpg


View attachment IMG_1438.jpg


View attachment IMG_1436.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (May 20, 2015)

Looks good enough to eat! 

View attachment IMG_1441.jpg


View attachment IMG_1442.jpg


View attachment IMG_1443.jpg


View attachment IMG_1448.jpg


View attachment IMG_1449.jpg


View attachment IMG_1450.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (May 23, 2015)

Harvesting the final plant (and the only relatively photo-friendly one). 

View attachment IMG_1455.jpg


View attachment IMG_1457.jpg


View attachment IMG_1459.jpg


View attachment IMG_1461.jpg


View attachment IMG_1454.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2015)

did ya chop her already?  she def had a week+ to go...


----------



## mindtrip (May 23, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> did ya chop her already?  she def had a week+ to go...



Yeah, I chopped.  I was starting to get worried with how a lot of the leaves were looking.  Live and learn, and I'll try to do better with my next grow (and no more autos).


----------



## Bongofury (May 23, 2015)

Nice buds. I can't wait till my 1st chop. :watchplant:


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 23, 2015)

looks real good bro, i love the budding an curing stage of the process watching them form is cool!


----------



## mindtrip (May 23, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Next grow will be better!


----------

